# Suche jemanden zum leveln, horde, kann Battlechest besorgen



## AlKatzone (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden um ca. 3 Chars auf 90 zu leveln. Ich kann dir die Battlechest kaufen, aber für Legion reicht das $$$ dann doch leider nicht. Ich kann auch gerne Heirlooms kaufen, und wenn du auf dem Serve Eredar spielen willst kann ich dir auch Bags/mounts und all sowas besorgen. Was die Spielzeiten angeht bin ich relativ flexibel, kann an den meisten Tagen spielen, ab nachmittag.

 

Falls noch Fragen offen sind oder du interesse hast kannst du mich gerne adden: alkatzone#1977


----------

